# does anybody know



## spencoh (Oct 22, 2006)

of cosmo schools that dont require me to have my ged and all that jazz

this girl messaged me about makeupschool.com

she said they give you a one hour test (math and english) and if you pass it you dont need your ged and whatever, and they only teach makeup not hair,nails, etc.


the problem is its only in la and ny

im dying to know if there are any schools like this in my area


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 22, 2006)

_I don't know a whole lot about Cosmotology schools...but I DO know that ANY school (for any kind of career training) that is reputable, and worth the money you'll spend on it WILL require a HSD or GED.  Girl....I'm not trying to pick on you (pls. don't think that...), but you REALLY need to either get your GED or go to Adult Ed. and get a diploma.  You can't do anything in this world anymore w/o that diploma...It's not like it was in the 'old days' when one could apprentice if they had skills, or get a decent job w/o an education.  Those days have gone. Now, it's hard enough to get a job WITH a College Education!!!!!!  Hell...you can't even join the MILITARY anymore w/o a diploma._

_Like I said...NOT trying to pick on you....I just feel that women have a hard enough time in this world as it is....why not have every advantage you can???  Most schools will NOT accept anyone with anything less than a GED...they have too many candidates with steller app's/resumes as it is...They try to pick from the women that have "it all"...so to speak._

_I know you didn't ask for my opinion on your educational choices...but I hope you'll reconsider.  You are NOT a dumb girl!!!!!  AND you have M/U app. talent....Even though you don't know me from "Eve", I'd like to see that you get every opportunity availible...and you're not going to get it w/o that HS degree!!!!_

_






  Hope I didn't upset you...as it was not my intent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_I don't know a whole lot about Cosmotology schools...but I DO know that ANY school (for any kind of career training) that is reputable, and worth the money you'll spend on it WILL require a HSD or GED.  Girl....I'm not trying to pick on you (pls. don't think that...), but you REALLY need to either get your GED or go to Adult Ed. and get a diploma.  You can't do anything in this world anymore w/o that diploma...It's not like it was in the 'old days' when one could apprentice if they had skills, or get a decent job w/o an education.  Those days have gone. Now, it's hard enough to get a job WITH a College Education!!!!!!  Hell...you can't even join the MILITARY anymore w/o a diploma.

Like I said...NOT trying to pick on you....I just feel that women have a hard enough time in this world as it is....why not have every advantage you can???  Most schools will NOT accept anyone with anything less than a GED...they have too many candidates with steller app's/resumes as it is...They try to pick from the women that have "it all"...so to speak.

I know you didn't ask for my opinion on your educational choices...but I hope you'll reconsider.  You are NOT a dumb girl!!!!!  AND you have M/U app. talent....Even though you don't know me from "Eve", I'd like to see that you get every opportunity availible...and you're not going to get it w/o that HS degree!!!!







  Hope I didn't upset you...as it was not my intent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ya know..I have to agree with this post...it will be to your advantage to get your GED/Ad Ed equiv.....don't limit yourself, girl!!

(and yes, I am a mother...so I get like this about these things!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## little_angel (Oct 22, 2006)

Why do you not want to get your GED?


----------



## little teaser (Oct 22, 2006)

most cosmetology schools require a ged/hd but if you dont have one you have to take a test and pass to be enrolled so if you gotta do all that might as well study for the ged test thats my opion i dont think makeup schools require any of that i could be wrong but dont take no short cuts when it comes to education or your career it could hurt you down the road


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2006)

i'd suggest getting yur GED, because as has been said, any reputable school will require a GED. you might want to check into your local community college, many community colleges offer cosmetology courses and some don't require a GED or HSD, and if they do, you can take general ed at the school while you're earning your cosmo hours


----------



## little_angel (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i'd suggest getting yur GED, because as has been said, any reputable school will require a GED. you might want to check into your local community college, many community colleges offer cosmetology courses and some don't require a GED or HSD, and if they do, you can take general ed at the school while you're earning your cosmo hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's a good idea. i know there is a high school here in arizona that is sort of like a trade school- you take accellerated HS coursework, but you also spend a certain amount of time learning a trade- one of them that they offer is cosmetology. it doesn't fully prepare you to take your state board, but it does give you quite a bit of a leg up, and also some experience to put on your resume so you can get a job in a salon while you go to cosmetology school after graduation. you come away with your HS diplopma (not GED) and you have some practical experience.

please spencer.... don't hold yourself back by not getting some sort of diploma. it wont take very long, and life will be just that much harder without it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 24, 2006)

I think she means one that won't require her GED or HSD because she's only 16 years old and probably  hasn't graduated yet....that's my theory but I could be wrong.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 24, 2006)

^ ya I think your right I believe that spencoh is IN high school as she is only 16 and so needs to find to a school who will except her even though she hasn't graduated yet.

~VD


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 24, 2006)

Looking into your local tech school...here in NY, the BOCES offers cosmo programs & you leave school w/ your liscense.

I actually think that it is "high school diploma or equivelent"  and if you don't have that, almost every place I've ever looked into will require you to pass a basic skills test.  I'd say, find a school you're interested in & then contact them directly.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_^ ya I think your right I believe that spencoh is IN high school as she is only 16 and so needs to find to a school who will except her even though she hasn't graduated yet.

~VD_

 
 yeah some cosmetology schools will take you if your 16 and no diploma but you have to pass there test to be enrolled sorry i didnt realize you were still in high school


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_I don't know a whole lot about Cosmotology schools...but I DO know that ANY school (for any kind of career training) that is reputable, and worth the money you'll spend on it WILL require a HSD or GED. Girl....I'm not trying to pick on you (pls. don't think that...), but you REALLY need to either get your GED or go to Adult Ed. and get a diploma. You can't do anything in this world anymore w/o that diploma...It's not like it was in the 'old days' when one could apprentice if they had skills, or get a decent job w/o an education. Those days have gone. Now, it's hard enough to get a job WITH a College Education!!!!!! Hell...you can't even join the MILITARY anymore w/o a diploma.

Like I said...NOT trying to pick on you....I just feel that women have a hard enough time in this world as it is....why not have every advantage you can??? Most schools will NOT accept anyone with anything less than a GED...they have too many candidates with steller app's/resumes as it is...They try to pick from the women that have "it all"...so to speak.

I know you didn't ask for my opinion on your educational choices...but I hope you'll reconsider. You are NOT a dumb girl!!!!! AND you have M/U app. talent....Even though you don't know me from "Eve", I'd like to see that you get every opportunity availible...and you're not going to get it w/o that HS degree!!!!







 Hope I didn't upset you...as it was not my intent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that! This is sooooo true!


----------



## spencoh (Oct 25, 2006)

im actually a drop out, yeah stupid i know
i decided im just going to get my ged, you guys are right about not taking any shortcuts
i got this huge ged book the other day, oh man. so much to study *faints*


----------



## LordxCupcake (Oct 25, 2006)

good luck on getting your ged spencoh! you can do it!


----------



## little_angel (Oct 26, 2006)

awesome choice, sweetie!!! i'm just a few hours away in phoenix if you need a study buddy


----------



## Makeupbyiris (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone 

  	 I'm 22 years old . I'm currently working on my GED. But i want to go to beauty school to make a better makeup artist.  I have Family who is unsupportive. My brother call me stupid and worthless because i took a long time to graduate. My brother really hurts hurt my feelings and brings my hopes and dreams down.   He tells me i dont pay rent and sit on my lazy ass all day. I know i messed up and is working hard to really catch up but Im trying to get my life back.  Please give me some support.

  	I have build up a portfolio over time by volunteering at photo shoots and gigs. I want to get a part time job while doing GED. But The MAIN QUESTION IS CAN I do beauty school at the same time with GED so it speeds up the process or should i just get a part time job while doing GED.  CAN I GET A JOB AS A MAKEUP ARTIST WHILE WORKING ON GED OR WORK RETAIL.

  	I'm very stressed out at home AND dont like being around my family.

  	Warm Regards
  	Iris


----------



## lipsticksnob1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Makeupbyiris said:


> Hi everyone    I'm 22 years old . I'm currently working on my GED. But i want to go to beauty school to make a better makeup artist.  I have Family who is unsupportive. My brother call me stupid and worthless because i took a long time to graduate. My brother really hurts hurt my feelings and brings my hopes and dreams down.   He tells me i dont pay rent and sit on my lazy ass all day. I know i messed up and is working hard to really catch up but Im trying to get my life back.  Please give me some support.  I have build up a portfolio over time by volunteering at photo shoots and gigs. I want to get a part time job while doing GED. But The MAIN QUESTION IS CAN I do beauty school at the same time with GED so it speeds up the process or should i just get a part time job while doing GED.  CAN I GET A JOB AS A MAKEUP ARTIST WHILE WORKING ON GED OR WORK RETAIL.  I'm very stressed out at home AND dont like being around my family.  Warm Regards Iris


  Hi Iris! I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you're struggling with your family. If you are making the effort to improve your life then do not let anyone get you down!  I would say focus on what is most important first and do not bite off more than you can chew!   Best wishes! - Janette


----------

